
Intel Is Trying to Manipulate AMD Ryzen Launch? - keth
https://www.guru3d.com/news-story/intel-is-trying-to-manipulate-amd-ryzen-launch.html
======
baq
from the article

> They question itself was already curious but if we dive deeper into the
> story we see the claims have been made by Semi-Accurate, not the most
> unbiased source.

yup, charlie loves to make fun of intel, but then, this is different.

further down, in the comments:

> (wccftech) This article has an update on it. It says:

> [UPDATED  Feb 26 2017 7:16 PM ET]

> The editors-in-chief of two of Americas top PC hardware and technology
> publications have confirmed to Wccftech that they have indeed been
> approached by Intel regarding upcoming Ryzen reviews. Although both said
> that it was business as usual. Affirming that Intels response following
> AMDs Ryzen announcement was what they had expected it to be. Adding that
> nothing was particularly unusual about the emails they received from Intel.

> [End of update]

maybe it really is business as usual...?

~~~
emn13
If it is business as usual, that kind of makes it worse.

Then again, we have no idea what was in those emails, and wccftech is openly
pro-amd, so even though I have no reason to think they're lying, they might
easily still be interpreting things in an overly negative light.

Without a better overview (or at the very least somebody who has that overview
and you trust to be relatively unbiased) it's hard to be sure what to make of
this (IMHO).

~~~
abandonliberty
>If it is business as usual, that kind of makes it worse.

Welcome to the world of business where participants are required to do
everything with a sufficiently positive risk/reward ratio whether legal or
not.

It's just business, as per this comment:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13744390](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13744390)

------
trome
Uhh, where are these claims on SemiAccurate's site? I don't see jack from
Charlie or Tom over at SA in regards to Intel demanding they do things a
certain way, the only thing of note I see is that Intel appears to have
started talking to them after nearly a year long drought, then again Intel did
cull their entire PR/Marketing staff right around when that drought started.

[http://semiaccurate.com/2017/02/20/intel-launch-atom-
xeon-d-...](http://semiaccurate.com/2017/02/20/intel-launch-atom-xeon-d-
xmm7560-lte/)

~~~
redtuesday
"This last bit may explain why Intel PR sent out a last-minute “call us before
you write” email to most of the press, but not SemiAccurate, after hours last
night."

Quoted from: [https://semiaccurate.com/2017/02/22/amds-
ryzen-7-1800x-beats...](https://semiaccurate.com/2017/02/22/amds-
ryzen-7-1800x-beats-intels-i7-6900k-half-price/) (you can find it towards the
end)

~~~
trome
Ah, there it is. The comments on Guru3D also had a link to wccftech with
similar comments, but they look to have censored it, its as though Guru3D is
fighting showing any sources.

Much better article over at wccftech: [http://wccftech.com/intel-playing-
dirty-undercut-amd-ryzen/](http://wccftech.com/intel-playing-dirty-undercut-
amd-ryzen/)

------
gspetr
The title is a clickbait. No proof, not even circumstantial.

~~~
trome
I know, like, if they wanna reference SA, just link to where you saw it over
there or in their forums, instead of spreading rumors...

------
mtgx
There is another rumor that Intel is lowering prices with some customers but
at the same time _asking for exclusivity_. Predatory pricing and exclusivity
deals is exactly what lost them the 1 billion euro lawsuit in the EU 8 years
ago. Considering AMD was almost wiped up since then, I guess it was worth it?!
Oh, and Intel still hasn't paid that fine yet:

[https://www.pcper.com/news/General-Tech/Intel-still-hasnt-
pa...](https://www.pcper.com/news/General-Tech/Intel-still-hasnt-paid-
AMD-12-billion-USD-anti-trust-fine)

I sure hope Intel is not up to the same antitrust-worthy shenanigans again.
They're big boys/big company. They can handle a little competition without
immediately starting to use unethical or even illegal tactics, can't they?

~~~
keth
> I sure hope Intel is not up to the same antitrust-worthy shenanigans again.

That's why I posted this even though it's nothing but a rumor at this point.
I've met many colleagues over the last years who either didn't knew or had
forgotten what Intel did in the past. This rumor should remind them to be wary
when reading the reviews (just in case).

------
eb0la
They _should_.

When a sound competitor enters into _your_ market, you _must_ do whatever it
means (legally of course) to close the doors of the market.

In the case of Intel, they've been enjoying almost no competition in the PC
market and they must not yield that position easily.

------
bndr
As always, the most likely answer is NO [1]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines)

~~~
muterad_murilax
Is it even a question to begin with? ("Intel is..." vs. "Is Intel...")

